# Amavis-new i problem z p0f-analyzerem

## nikT

Witam. Stary serwer (AMD Opteron) po której burzy zaczął mi się zawieszać postanowiłem więc postawić wszystko od nowa na nowej maszynie (Xeon 3GHz), która akurat była wolna. Zainstalowałem wszystko od nowa i o ile dobrze pamiętam przez kilka dni miałem spokój. Po ostatniej aktualizacji "emerge -uND" world posypał mi filtr antyspamowy. Postanowiłem więc go przeinstalować od nowa. Za każdym razem mam problem z Amavisem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge amavisd-new
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Pulta się o złe ustawienia p0f-analyzera. Siedzę nad tym od wczoraj i nie mogę ogarnąć tematu. W necie nie ma nic w tej materii. Proszę pomóżcie mi z tym. Tupię w miejscu i już nie mam pomysłów, grzebałem w konfigach, reinstalowałem pakiety i dalej to samo. Amacis niby dział ale przepuszcza spam. Jak do  tej pory miałem 1, 2 wiadomości na dzień tak teraz sypie mi ze 140 zasyfionych maili. Nie jestem jakimś magikiem od linuksa i wysiadam przy takich nieokreślonych problemach.

./nikT

----------

## Bialy

Nie znam się nad tym, ale...

Ja bym zaczął od tego:

 *nikT wrote:*   

>  * IMPORTANT: 53 config files in '/etc' need updating.
> 
>  * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge
> 
>  * man page to learn how to update config files.

 

Moze gdzieś coś potrzebuje aktualizacji... dokończonej aktualizacji  :Question: 

----------

## ryba84

Nawet tutaj jest napisane, że coś w konfigu się zmieniło. Już pomijając te 52 pozostałe konfigi  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Installing (1 of 1) mail-filter/amavisd-new-2.6.1-r1
> 
> * As of amavisd-new-2.4.5 p0f-analyzer.pl only binds to the loopback interface
> 
> * by default instead of to all interfaces. You will need to change
> ...

 

----------

